# محرك مازدا الروتري اعجوبة المحركات في العالم



## طارق حسن محمد (25 مايو 2010)

محرك مازدا الروتري اعجوبة المحركات في العالم


*هذه هي اول سيارة من محرك الروتري سنة 1965 من ( مازدا)* 



 
*التقنية محتكرة من قبل الرائدة اليابانية مازدا ، بمحرك روتري الذي يسمى بـ(Wankel) نسبة الى العالم الالماني الذي اخترعه وانكل عام1960*


 



 

*هذه هي السيارة الاولى بالتصنيف العالمي لسنة 2009 Mazda Rx9 ذات محرك ثلاثي الاطوار (روتري )*​ 
*يعتبر من المحركات الذكيه على قلت السعه وناتج احصنه خياليه*
*يسمى ب محركات روتاري :*
*حيث يوجد في المحرك مثلثان وهما يستخدمان بدلا عن البستن و الشافت الذي يقوم بوظيفة الكرنك شافت فقط ثلاثة اجزاء وتقليل الاجزاء المتحركة *
*هي سر قوة هذه المحركات وبعكس المحركات العاديه فالدوران الروتر في اتجاه واحد فقط بينما المحركات العادية في اتجاهين اسفل واعلى *​ 
*الشكل الخارجي للمحرك*


 








*الاجزاء الداخلية* 




*طريقة عمل المحرك*










 


 
*وبينما لم يشهد هذا الطراز من السيارات إقبالا كبيرا في المعارض فقد جاء بمثابة تنبيه لشركات السيارات الاخرى حيث أنتجت شركة مرسيدس نموذجا اختبارياً لسيارة تعمل بمحرك روتوري، وعمدت شركات أخرى إلى إنتاج هذه النوعية من المحركات على خطوط إنتاجها. وتمثل مازدا الشركة الوحيدة التي مازالت تحافظ على قاعدة المكابس الدوارة واثبتت نجاحا حتى اليوم.*
*وطيلة أربعين سنة، ضخّت مازدا في أسواق السيارات نحو مليوني سيارة تعمل بمحرك دائري ومن أبرز تلك الطرز RX-7 التي تمّ تسويقها بين 1978 و2001.*
*وعرف محرك مازدا الدائري ذروة نجاحه عندما نجحت الشركة التي تتخذ من هيروشيما مقرا لها الفوز بسباق المانش 24 ساعة جهزت به سيارة مازدا 787 بي على فوزها في سباق التحمل الشهير في لو مان بفرنسا عام 1991.*
*.، بفضل قوة أدائه الرهيبة انتجت مازدا محركات دورانية لسياراتها خلال الستينات غير انها لم تتراجع عن توجهها هذا، صانعة نحو مليون و800 الف محرك ويتميز المحرك الدوار الذي اخترعه المهندس الشهير وانكل، باستناده إلى قصبة دوارة وبكونه يعتمد عل تقنية الانفجار من خلال تمازج الهواء بالبنزين.*
*ولا يتطلب صنع هذا المحرك سوى عشرين قطعة أساسية في الوقت الذي يتطلب فيه تصنيع محرك كلاسيكي من أربع اسطوانات ما لا يقلّ عن 200 قطعة.*
*يعمل قسم البحوث في مازدا على تطوير محرك وانكل يعمل بالهيدروجين.*
*بل إنّ أساطيل من هذا الطراز تعمل بالهيدروجين تمّ تأجيرها مؤخرا لعديد من الشركات اليابانية.*​


----------



## 'dv (25 مايو 2010)

اخ طارق في البدايه اشكرك على الموضوع
ثانين اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين المحرك هذا ومحرك اسمه فرنك الي له نفس طريقة العمل وثلثي الاشوط ويستخدم في الدرجات الناريه


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (26 مايو 2010)

هى العربية ده نزلت؟
اعتقد هتنزل فى 2012
بس هو حضرتك بتكلم على اى تصنيف


----------



## سمير شربك (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
وبارك الله بك أخي طارق


----------



## محمود مشيمش (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ع الجهد الرائع احيك للامام


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السوداني الاسد (9 يونيو 2010)

وفقك الله اخي طا رق ننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لكم مروركم ايها الاعزاء


----------

